# hecht-rezept



## wilson (1. Oktober 2005)

hi!!               #6 

ich suche ein leckeres rezept für nen hecht! meine freundin bringt mir nen frischen aus norwegen mit und dann dacht ich mir den müsst ich dann ja irgendwie kochen/braten...
hat jemand ein gutes rezept,dass er mir schreiben kann??

danke    
 mfg wilson    |wavey:


----------



## MichaelB (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

Moin,

schau, bzw frag doch lieber mal im Rezepte-Forum :m 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## wilson (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

rezepte forum.... gibts sowas hier... ich werd mal gucken


----------



## wodibo (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

Ich schieb Deine Frage mal ins Rezepteforum wo die Köche zu Hause sind :m


----------



## karpfenbrausi (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

Hi,

sehr lecker und auch nicht schwierig: Hecht im Speckmantel

Hecht sorgfältig schuppen, mit Zitrone ab- und mit etwas gepresstem Knobi einreiben. Mit Petersilie, geviertelten roten Zwiebeln, etwas Knobi und ein paar Butterflocken die Bauchhöhle füllen. Den ganzen Hecht mit Schinkenspeckscheiben einwickeln und in ALufolie verpacken. Dann im Ofen bei ca 180 -200 ° backen. Für einen 70er Hecht sollten ca 40 min gut sein.
Sehr lecker und saftig, wer mag kann den SPeck mitessen, ist ebenfalls sehr schmackhaft.

Guten Appetit!!

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## wilson (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

@wodibo: das es ein rezepteforum gibt, hab ich erst später gesehn...

danke karpfenbrausi ich werd mal nen bissl sammeln und dann schauen...


----------



## Birger (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

Wer weiß wie man lecker Hechtklöße macht?


----------



## dorschhai (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

Ab durch den Fleischwolf und würzen??? Ist der Hecht dafür nicht viel zu schade?


----------



## Dieter1952 (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

_Guks du hier_

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/68461025446197/Hechtkloesschen-in-Dillsauce.html?k=10


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Dezember 2005)

*AW: hecht-rezept*

Gude,

den Hecht in Tranchen schneiden, die Scheiben mit Sardellenpaste bestreichen, panieren und ausbacken. :m

Passt sehr gut zum Geschmack des Hechtfleisches und ist trotzdem nicht Aufwendiger. #h

Ein weiteres Hechtrezept:

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/115681048775856/Hecht-auf-Bauernart.html

Gruß
Zanderfänger


----------



## Wasserpatscher (25. Januar 2006)

*AW: hecht-rezept*



			
				karpfenbrausi schrieb:
			
		

> ...sehr lecker und auch nicht schwierig: Hecht im Speckmantel!...



Hier mal eine Variante, die ich am heiligen Abend ausprobiert habe: 

Hecht gefüllt mit einer Fülle aus gehackten Walnüssen, gebratenem Speck, gehackter Petersilie und Steinpilzen sowie Creme fraiche, schließlich abgeschmeckt mit Salz, Pfeffer und Zitrone. (Ich habe zu spät daran gedacht, den Hecht von oben auszunehmen, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein!)

Dann auf ein Backblech gelegt (und mir auf die Schulter geklopft, dass ich auf einem 90er Herd bestanden habe...), mit Speckstreifen komplett belegt (bis auf Schwanz und Kopf), den Rest der Fülle drum rum gelegt, sowie eine Lage fein geschnibbelte Karottenscheiben verteilt, etwas Fenchel und Sellerie dazu, Menge je nach Größe des Hechtes, den dies ist das Gemüse! alles zusammen übergossen mit dem Einweichwasser der getrockneten Steinpilze und einem guten Rheingau-Riesling. 

Das Ganze etwa eine Stunde in den Ofen bei etwa 180 Grad (Umluft mit U- und O-Hitze)

Gegen Ende den Sud entnommen und zur Sauce gemacht, während der Hecht im Warmen bleibt und die Teller schon mal auf Betriebstemperatur kommen. Dazu gab's Basmati-Reis ohne weiteren Schnickschnack. Und einen Rucola-Tomaten-Mozzarella-Salat mit frischem Basilikum. Und den Riesling...

Mjamjam!
:l :l :l


----------

